# Tabelle auslesen- knifflig



## Java Rookie (15. Feb 2010)

Hallo Java Forum,

ich bin neu hier und dies ist mein erster Beitrag! Ich bin noch blutiger Anfänger und stehe nun vor meinem ersten kleinen Problemchen. :bahnhof:

Ich finde keinen vernümpftigen Lösungsansatz  

Ich möchte die Tabelle Arbeitsgänge abfragen, hier alle Artikel mit dem Arbeitsgang Sägen. So weit kein Problem! 

Nur möchte ich auch alle nachvolgenden Arbeitsänge die nach dem Sägen kommen für den Artikel angezeigt haben, also bis einschließlich Arbeitsgang Versand. 

Habt Ihr einen Lösungsansatz für mich? Vielleicht Tabelle auslesen mit Do/While Schleife? Ich müsste einfach mal sehen wie so ein Code hierfür ausschaut.  kann mir ja jemand einen Lösungsansatz zeigen? Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar!! Kann ich hier eine Excel Beispieltabelle einfügen?

Vielen Dank vorab und Gruß 
Java Rookie


----------



## SlaterB (15. Feb 2010)

geht es um SQL in einem normalen Java-Programm?
frage zunächst die Arbeitsgänge direkt ab, dann bekommst du eine gewisse Menge Ids,
diese nimmst du für eine neue DB-Anfrage und suchst nach "where vorgänger in Ids" oder ähnlich,
dann wieder mit den nun neu hinzugekommenen Ids anfragen (nicht mehr mit den alten, von denen die Nachfolger schon bekannt sind)
das ganze in eine Schleife bis nichts neues mehr dazukommt,


----------



## ARadauer (15. Feb 2010)

ja poste mal deine Beispieltabelle... kann mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen...


----------



## Java Rookie (15. Feb 2010)

Ja genau, ich möchte einen SQL skript in ein normales Konsolenprogramm einfügen. Leider habe ich kein passendes Beispiel dazu finden können. 

Frage, kann man hier Exel Dateien hochladen - bei mir funktioniert das nämlich nicht


----------



## SlaterB (15. Feb 2010)

benenne die Datei notfalls in 
hierKommtEinExcel.txt
um, dann kann man es vielleicht hochladen

edit Richtung weiter unten:
bestimmt weil über 100kb, das schafft ein Excel schnell

zip wäre dann besser, da ist die Grenze 200kb und ein Excel wird gezippt meist auch noch deutlich kleiner


----------



## Java Rookie (15. Feb 2010)

Funktioniert leider nicht, habe es jetzt als txt Format konvertiert.


----------



## ARadauer (15. Feb 2010)

Java Rookie hat gesagt.:


> Ja genau, ich möchte einen SQL skript in ein normales Konsolenprogramm einfügen. Leider habe ich kein passendes Beispiel dazu finden können.



ließ dir das mal durch Java ist auch eine Insel – 20 Datenbankmanagement mit JDBC


ist das wirklich deine Tabelle? Wo hast du die her? Steht da wirklich für jeden Arbeitgang pro Artikel die Artikelbeichnung im Datensatz? Wer hat das entworfen?

ist sägen immer 90?

so ungefähr... ungetestet
[sql]
select * from tabelle where artikel in (select artikel from tabelle where Arbeitsgang = 90) and arbeitsgang>=90 order by artikel[/sql]
ist die Tabelle sehr groß? Das könnte auch in die Hose gehen... wenn da sehr viele elemente zurück kommen 

ansonste mehrer queries in einer schleife absetzen


----------



## Java Rookie (15. Feb 2010)

Prima, wird gemacht! Ich werde berichten!

Zu Deinen Fragen:

- Ich bin stolzer Besiter eines Office 2003
- Die Tabelle habe ich somit selber erstellt
- Die Daten sind auch somit von mir!!!
- Sägen ist leider nicht immer 90 ;(

Also ich werde berichten!!!

Gruß
Rookie


----------

